# Kiedy wyjdzie nowa wersja  Gentoo 2008?

## electro

Pytam z czystej ciekawości kiedy wyjdzie oficialnie Gentoo 2008? Podobno miało wyjść pare dni temu chyba,ale na to wyglada ,ze sie przesuneło - na kiedy , wie ktoś?

----------

## Poe

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish OTW.

--

jak wyjdzie to wyjdzie. co takiego ma byc  w 2008.0 czego nie ma w moim 2004.1?

1) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309786-highlight-kiedy+wyjdzie.html

2) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423640-highlight-kiedy+wyjdzie.html

3) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309786-highlight-kiedy+wyjdzie.html

tradycji stało się zadość.

----------

## Arfrever

Błąd 214231.

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> co takiego ma byc w 2008.0 czego nie ma w moim 2004.1?

 

Oj nie gadaj, że nic. Na 2004.1 ciężko będzie nawet odpalić spod liveCD jakiś super wypasiony sprzęt co ma 2 tygodnie

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Oj nie gadaj, że nic. Na 2004.1 ciężko będzie nawet odpalić spod liveCD jakiś super wypasiony sprzęt co ma 2 tygodnie

 OK, może to i ma jakieś znaczenie w przypadku live'a, ale już w codziennym użytkowaniu zainstalowanego systemu, to już jest niezauważalne.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

Ano, ale dystrybucja traci. Bo jak jakiś n00bek chce sobie spróbować Gentoo na nowym komputerku i mu LiveCD nie odpali to raczej się nie zorientuje żeby spod innej dystrybucji Live zainstalować. I sięgnie po inne distro, albo zapyta na forum i zostawi na wieki konto z jednym postem, często się to zdarza.

Chociaż, z reguły nowi lecą na Ubuntu... a szkoda bo niby distro klikane a w moim mniemaniu trochę ogłupia, bo prostsze od windowsa a problemów więcej, forum Ubuntu rośnie od wręcz banalnych tematów śmietnik zresztą też, doszło nawet do tego że w regulaminie zabroniono używania słowa "problem" w nazewnictwie tematu  :Razz: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Ano, ale dystrybucja traci. Bo jak jakiś n00bek chce sobie spróbować Gentoo na nowym komputerku i mu LiveCD nie odpali to raczej się nie zorientuje żeby spod innej dystrybucji Live zainstalować.

 No tak, nie sposób się z Tobą nie zgodzić. W przypadku Gentoo liveCD to raczej pewien prestiż niż rzeczywista potrzeba.  :Smile: 

----------

## electro

miała wyjść dzisiaj nowa wersja finalna 2008 ,ale nie udalo sie 

wie ktos kiedy bedzie mozna pobrac wersje finalna ? bo termin jest co rusz przesuwany 

```
2008.0 beta still in progress

Posted on March 31, 2008 by Donnie Berkholz

tux

The 2008.0 beta is roughly a month behind the original tentative schedule. A number of factors contributed to this, including the migration to new release processes, the usual delays that affect most open-source projects, and the death of a close relative of our developers Chris Gianelloni and Chrissy Fullam.

Work on the first beta is still underway, and we expect to release it soon.

Discuss this!

```

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080331-release-delayed.xml

według mnie trzeba bedzie jeszcze poczekac kilkadziesiat dni , tydzień ?

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Ort! s/przesówany/przesuwany/

Kurt Steiner

----------

## w.tabin

 *electro wrote:*   

> miała wyjść dzisiaj nowa wersja finalna 2008 ,ale nie udalo sie 
> 
> wie ktos kiedy bedzie mozna pobrac wersje finalna ? bo termin jest co rusz przesuwany 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Przecież już jest 2008.0_beta1

----------

## Poe

no tak, ale wszystkim się rozchodzi o wersje stabilną.

----------

## electro

 *Poe wrote:*   

> no tak, ale wszystkim się rozchodzi o wersje stabilną.

 no tak póki co jest beta a kiedy finalna wersja

----------

## electro

ok 3 tygodnie temu wyszla beta gentoo 2008 , czy sa jakies nowe  informacja  (nawet te nieoficialne) o wydaniu ostatecznej wersji   :Question: 

tak dla przypomnienia wersja "2007" wyszla 7 maja 2007r , czyzby historia zataczala kolo bo minie ok rok od wydania poprzedniej wersji

----------

## kfiaciarka

Profil 2008.0 juz jest  :Wink: 

```

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [9]   default/linux/x86/2008.0 *

  [10]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [11]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [12]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/no-nptl

  [13]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [14]  hardened/linux/x86

```

Natomiast tzw. up2date stages można znaleźć tu http://www.funtoo.org/linux/  :Smile: 

----------

## electro

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Profil 2008.0 juz jest 
> 
> ```
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> ...

 

szczerze to za bardzo nie rozumiem   :Wink: 

profil 2008  :Question: 

tzw. up2date stages ? a co to jest ?

i czym sie zajmuje funtoo.org tzn.  na czym polega ich dzialalnosc - projekt w stosunku do oficialnego wydania gentoo 

prosze mi to mozliwie przystepnie wyjasnic bo jezyka angielskiego nie znam na tyle dobrze aby poradzic sobie z stronka http://www.funtoo.org

z gory dzieki   :Cool: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Raku

 *electro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> szczeze to za bardzo nie rozumiem  
> 
> prosze mi to mozliwie przystepnie wyjasnic bo jezyka angielskiego nie znam na tyle dobrze aby poradzic sobie z stronka http://www.funtoo.org
> ...

 

Zanim ktokolwiek zacznie ci cokolwiek tłumaczyć, musisz najpierw odpowiedzieć na IMO ważne pytanie: czy po oficjalnym wydaniu Gentoo 2008 zamierzasz go zainstalować na swoim komputerze kasując obecnie używane Gentoo?

----------

## electro

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zanim ktokolwiek zacznie ci cokolwiek tłumaczyć, musisz najpierw odpowiedzieć na IMO ważne pytanie: czy po oficjalnym wydaniu Gentoo 2008 zamierzasz go zainstalować na swoim komputerze kasując obecnie używane Gentoo?

 nie mam obecnie zainstalowanego gentoo na dysku twardym

----------

## Dagger

Oj chyba gentoo nie jest dystrybucja ktora interesujesz sie od dawna.

----------

## electro

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Oj chyba gentoo nie jest dystrybucja ktora interesujesz sie od dawna.

 zainstalowalem ja raz, z gentoo pracowalem ok 2 tygodznie,_bo wykanaczaly mnie non stop co chwile blade podczas kompilacji pakietow, ale i tak sprobuje jeszcze zainstalowac to to SUPER SYSTEM,_ale nie dla poczatkujacych,_a ja juz jestem ten srednio_zawansowany i troche musze sie jeszcze doszkolic aby uzywac gentoo bez stresu

ja np przeszlem swoja linuxowa droge

- od .... ubuntu ....(probowalem tez innych distro na poczatku,_ale ubuntu i tak na_poczatek zwycieżylo )

- debian (polecam osobom juz znajocym troche ubuntu)

- gentoo (na_razie w fazie testow jestem)

na_razie mam debian - super system ma swoje wady i zalet podobnie jak gentoo (w tej chwili interesuje mnie tylko te dwa systemy z linuxow)

dla mnie najlepsze linuxy to:

- dla poczatkujacy - zaczynajacych przygode z linuxem:_ubuntu, mandriva, PCLinuxOS itp.

- srednio_zawansoawnych:_debian,Sabayon, (trudno mi okreslic ten rodzaj dystro dla usera)

- wysoko_zaawansowany stopien wiedy o linuxie i budowie:_gentoo, arch?

gentoo to super system,_ale z wydawaniem nowej wersji programisci maja problem,_jest mniej ich nich niz np. w ubuntu i debianie,_gdzie szybko powstaja nowe wersje beta ...

Arfrever: Ortografia (m. in. 's/ , /, /')

----------

## Dagger

Gentoo jest META dystrybucja. To znaczy, ze ciagle sie rozwija. Nie ma czegosc takiego jak nowa wersja. Jest cos takiego jak nowa plyta instalacyjna i nowe profile, nowe grafiki etc.

Ubuntu i Debian jest glownie dla ludzi, ktorzy chca wlozyc plyte i zapomniej o problemie. Developerzy odwala cala robote zanich i jedyne co user musi zrobic to kliknac myszka 2 razy i zainstalowac update. Gentoo jest... inne. Jak juz zauwazyles nie jest to dystrybucja, ktora warto polecal poczatkujacym uzytkownikom. W gentoo wszystko zalezy od Ciebie i od tego co Ty chcesz.

----------

## electro

 *Dagger wrote:*   

>  W gentoo wszystko zalezy od Ciebie i od tego co Ty chcesz.

 to zadnie mi sie najbardzie podoba co napisales 

DLATEGO WLASNIE CHCE UZYWAC GENTOO 

//a tak przy okazji  podaj mi przyklad dla debiana  czego to nie mozna zrobic niz w gentoo , bo mi sie wydaje ze odbywa sie to w troche inny sposób tylko i w gentoo trzeba miec duzo wieksze pojecie o sytemie linux itp. 

np. w debianie mozna wiecej wyklikac niz w gentoo

dla przykladu zauwazylem inny sposób instalacji programów 

sposob instalacji programów

- w debianie 

  polecanie apt-get install nazwa_programu 

    lub

  wyklikac w menagerze Synaptic -> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synaptic

- w gentoo

  "prawie " tylko za pomoca polecenia w konsoli   emerge nazwa_programu

----------

## akroplas

Muszę Cię zmartwić  :Wink: 

Mamy kilka frontendow do emerge  :Razz:  :::  app-portage/kuroo; app-portage/portato; app-portage/porthole; app-portage/himerge

Wiec mozna sobie poradzić bez konsoli.

Ostatnio mamy aktualizowane gentoo.org, tam polecam szukać informacji na temat wydań. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Aktyn

 *electro wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*    W gentoo wszystko zalezy od Ciebie i od tego co Ty chcesz. to zadnie mi sie najbardzie podoba co napisales 
> 
> DLATEGO WLASNIE CHCE UZYWAC GENTOO 

 

Mówisz jak palacz papierosów, "chce rzucić palenie, jutro zaczynam"

Ja mam Gentoo jedno co jeszcze działa nieaktualizowane od 1,5 roku. A nie chce mi sie aktualizowac, bo tam mam zbyt wiele dziwnych rzeczy.

W Gentoo nie ma nowego wydania, jest tylko raz na jakiś czas aktualizowany profil, a cały system aktualizuje sie na bieżąco.

Polecam poczytać dokumentacje  :Smile:  Jest cała masa i to po polsku.

Szczególnie co to jest portage, czym jest profil, czym są falgi USE.

Podstawowe Gentoo jak zrobisz poprawnie instalacje wg dokumentacji, powinno się zainstalować bez problemów.

Moje 95% błędów wynikało głównie z tego że czegoś zapomniałem po drodze.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## electro

Aktualizowanie Gentoo   :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-upgrading.xml?style=printable

nie mam w tej chwili zainstalowanego gentoo  na dysku i  czekam  teraz tylko na koncowa wersje 2008, która sie powinna w najbliszych tygodniach chyba pojawić ? (bo nie chcialbym instalowac systemu z 2007 - obrazu płyty jest sprzed roku i uaktualniac wszystko do najnowszych wersji, skoro "lada chwila " wyjdzie "nowa" wersja wydania gentoo)

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## wuja

@electro

Coś mi się wydaje, że Ty nadal nie przyjmujesz do wiadomości, że Gentoo każdego dnia może być najnowszą wersją. Dzień przed wydaniem Gentoo 2008 będziesz miał najnowszą wersję, w dniu wydania Gentoo 2008 będziesz miał najnowszą wersję i dzień później też. A jak przez tydzień nic nie będziesz z systemem robił, to będziesz miał lekko starawy system, po miesiącu to już stary system. Po tygodniu lub miesiącu zrobisz 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 i będziesz miał znowu najnowszy system. A jak będziesz koniecznie chciał to sobie zmienisz 2008 na 2080   :Wink:  a tego i tak nikt nie będzie widział.

----------

## 13Homer

Ja to rozumiem tak, że elektro uparł się właśnie nie bawić w "emerge -DuNpv world" i po części Go rozumiem, w końcu zainstalowanie Gentoo z tarballa sprzed roku wiąże się właściwie z koniecznością upgradu praktycznie wszystkich pakietów. Więc może poradźcie coś Koledze w tej kwestii.

----------

## nieprosty

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ja to rozumiem tak, że elektro uparł się właśnie nie bawić w "emerge -DuNpv world" i po części Go rozumiem, w końcu zainstalowanie Gentoo z tarballa sprzed roku wiąże się właściwie z koniecznością upgradu praktycznie wszystkich pakietów. Więc może poradźcie coś Koledze w tej kwestii.

 

W tej kwestji poradzic mozna zeby wybral inna dystrybucje ( czytaj binarna ).  :Wink: 

Ostatnio coraz wiecej osob chce instalowac gentoo bez zastanowienia sie z czym sie wiaze korzystanie z dystrybucji ktora jest w calosci kompilowana ze zrodel.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

Innym wyjściem jest spojrzenie krytyczne na własną psychikę. Fobia czy obrzydzenie do instalowania Gentoo z wersji beta jest poważną barierą. Ja akurat takich zahamowań nie mam, właśnie pobieram 2008.0beta1 i zamierzam za pomocą tego instalować Gentoo na moim nowym laptopie.

A tak swoją drogą czy może mi ktoś wyjaśnić dlaczego trzeba pobierać osobno stage? Dlaczego to nie siedzi na LiveDVD, chociaż jest tam snapshot drzewa portage?

----------

## electro

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ja to rozumiem tak, że elektro uparł się właśnie nie bawić w "emerge -DuNpv world" i po części Go rozumiem, w końcu zainstalowanie Gentoo z tarballa sprzed roku wiąże się właściwie z koniecznością upgradu praktycznie wszystkich pakietów. 

 bravo zgadles o co mi chodzilo   :Very Happy: 

to jest troche -podobnie jak dla przykladu kolega instalowal ok. 2 tygodnie temu ubuntu 7.10 - wersja sprzed roku , mówiłem mu aby sobie poczekal bo za ok. tydzien , dwa... wychodzi nowa wersja ubuntu 8 - po pół roku od tej co zainstalowal , musial by aktualizowac wszystko w systemie - doslownie , aby miec aktualna wersje ubuntu

//wiem ze gentoo to distro ciagle ,ale jest garsc prawdy w tym co pisze z instalacja "Gentoo z tarballa sprzed roku wiąże się właściwie z koniecznością upgradu praktycznie wszystkich pakietów"   :Idea: 

a do tego zdania "Więc może poradźcie coś Koledze w tej kwestii." sie przyłączam   :Cool: 

----------

## sza_ry

Nawet jeśli instalujesz z stage3, to ma on coś ze 100MB. i te pakiety faktycznie przy pierwszej okazji się zaktualizują.

Wszystkie pozostałe będziesz miał w najnowszej wersji (lub wedle życzenia).

Dla porównania byle OO jest cięższy, już nie wspominając jakie ma wymagania przy kompilacji  :Wink: 

{Dobra może nie najlepszy przykład OO często jest instalowany z binarek   :Cool:  }

Te pakiety zaktualizują Ci się na przykład w czasie gdy Ty będziesz się biedził nad wyborem dalszych programów i ich USE  :Wink: 

Zawsze możesz zaczynać od stage1, choć nie jest to polecane. Będziesz miał mniej do aktualizacji  :Wink: 

----------

## electro

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Nawet jeśli instalujesz z stage3, to ma on coś ze 100MB. i te pakiety faktycznie przy pierwszej okazji się zaktualizują.
> 
> Wszystkie pozostałe będziesz miał w najnowszej wersji (lub wedle życzenia).

  jest to najbardziej polecana metoda    instalacji z minimalnej płyty instalacyjnej - install-x86-minimal-2007.0.iso 59MB , obraz plyty który jest sprzed roku juz 05-Apr-2007 , i ktory nalezy  zauktualizowac - tzn. wszystko do najnowszych wersji pakietow za pomoca "emerge -DuNpv world"

----------

## sza_ry

Jak to już było tu tłumaczone kilka razy, nie mówiąc że wielkimi literami jest to napisane w dokumentacji;

aktualizujesz tylko stage, który bardzo rzadko jest tak dokładnie aktualny. Pewnie zaraz po wydaniu już jakieś pakiety będą miały nowe wersje.

Stage jest tylko małą cząstką systemu, jest to po prostu kilka podstawowych pakietów.

Ogromną większość pakietów od razu instalujesz w najnowszych (czy jakich tam chcesz) wersjach.

No chyba że lubisz system z samą konsolą i tylko kilkoma podstawowymi programami  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Zauważ, że od momentu kiedy ktoś to stage przygotuje i potestuje a czasem wydania oficjalnego wydania, część programów ulegnie zmianie i aktualizacji. I będziesz musiał je i tak przekompilować. Dodatkowo, znając niektórych umiłowanie do emerge, to zaraz po zainstalowaniu podstawowego systemu, wydadzą polecenie "emerge -e world" - a bo żeby mieć soft w całości skompilowany pod swój system, a bo inne flagi USE używa, etc...

Zamiast biadolić i narzekać na brak nowego stage, bierz się za kompilację, miałbyś już nowy system gotowy od kilku dni.

Arfrever: Ortografia

..:: edit, o kurka, i na mnie w końcu trafiło :-/Last edited by dziadu on Sat Apr 19, 2008 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kfiaciarka

ależ dałem linka do aktualizowanych stage przez twórcę gentoo. Do instalacji doskonale nadaję system rescue cd. Można z niej zbootować kernel 32 i 64 bitowy:) http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

BTW 

```
"emerge -DuNpv world"
```

 to ci nie zaktualizuje tylko wyświetli możliwe aktualizacje. 

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

 zaktualizuje pakiety. Najbardziej polecana metoda instalacji to stage3 i obojętnie jakie livecd żebyś miał dostęp sieci. Jeśli chcesz mieć możliwie krótką liste pakietów do przekompilowania to już wcześniej pisałem o up2date (czyli aktualnych) stage. Myślę, że dość gadania, czas samemu potestować metodą prób i błędów. Zawsze też możesz sobie na innej partycji postawić ubuntu i z tego distro instalować na innej bądź w wydzielonym katalogu na dysku w chroot. Opcji jest sporo.

----------

## Piecia

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avuDN world
> ```
> ...

 Ostatnio mnie zainteresowało dlaczego w moim systemie były jednak pakiety do uaktualnienia pomimo wydania opcji emerge -uDN system|world. Tak z ciekawości dajcie znać czy polecenie 

```
eix -I -c | grep '^\[U\|^\[D' | cut -d' ' -f-2
```

zwraca wam jakąś wartość po całkowitej aktualizacji systemu. 

A tak apropo gentoo 2008 ściągał ktoś Gentoo 2008.0_beta1 LiveDVD? Grub z płyty nie może uruchomić żadnej z istotnej pozycji na płycie.

----------

## kfiaciarka

np:

```
[D] dev-lang/python

[U] media-libs/libdc1394

[U] media-libs/musicbrainz

[U] media-sound/mpg123

[D] net-p2p/ctorrent

[D] net-p2p/dclib

[D] net-p2p/valknut

[D] sys-apps/portage
```

cokolwiek to znaczy  :Smile: 

EDIT: nic nie chce się [D] tylko ewentualnie [R], a te [U] to wersje [NS]  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: nic nie chce się [D] tylko ewentualnie [R], a te [U] to wersje [NS] 

 U mnie było tego więcej i to nie nowe sloty. Jednakże coś nie tak było z system, strasznie powoli się uruchamiały niektóre programy, czasem system prawie się zawieszał. Nie chciało mi się dochodzić co nie tak zresztą co chwilę miałem naruszenie pamięci, więc pożegnałem się z systemem i zainstalowałem na nowo. Zresztą miałem tam straszny bajzel.

ps.z LiveDVD 2008 jednak  jest coś nie tak, bo livecd 2008 już działa dobrze.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Tak z ciekawości dajcie znać ... 

 

Akurat ja jestem po emerge system i world.

```
[U] app-arch/rpm2targz (9.0-r5@02/22/07 -> 9.0-r6): Convert a .rpm file to a .tar.gz archive

[D] sci-libs/libgdgeda (2.0.15@02/23/07 -> [M]2.0.15): libgdgeda - a PNG creation library for gEDA

[U] x11-libs/gtksourceview (1.8.5-r1(1.0)@04/13/08 -> 1.8.5-r1(1.0) 2.0.2(2.0)): A text widget implementing syntax highlighting and other features
```

I emerge:

```
emerge -pv rpm2targz gtksourceview

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r6 [9.0-r5] 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.0.2  USE="-debug -doc" 997 kB 
```

```
emerge -pv libgdgeda

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sci-libs/libgdgeda" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sci-libs/libgdgeda-2.0.15 (masked by: package.mask)
```

dodane:

Ale  libdgdgeda oraz rpm2targz , chce usuwać emerge --deepclean

Więc wyglada że sa nie potrzebne.

Dodane:

Ale jesli chodzi o  libdgdgeda , to wynika to stąd że nastąpiła zmiana flag USE i teraz żeby się to skompilowało należy dodać gd. Wtedy podczas emerge -uDN geda, pakiet automatycznie sie zainstaluje jako zależność do geda. Widać ongiś nie było takiej flagi albo była inna.

Dodane:

Kurcze źle pisze, pakiet  libdgdgeda jest po prostu zamaskowany, a pomyliłem sobie z libgeda. Stąd nie było update

----------

## wodzik

ostatnio troche sie zapuscilem z moim gentoo:

```
[D] app-admin/eselect

[D] app-admin/eselect-opengl

[D] app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets

[D] app-admin/python-updater

[U] app-arch/bzip2

[U] app-arch/gzip

[D] app-arch/libarchive

[U] app-arch/lzma-utils

[U] app-arch/p7zip

[D] app-arch/tar

[U] app-arch/unzip

[D] app-cdr/cdrtools

[D] app-cdr/gnomebaker

[D] app-cdr/mdf2iso

[U] app-crypt/gnupg

[U] app-crypt/mit-krb5

[U] app-editors/gedit

[U] app-editors/vim

[U] app-editors/vim-core

[D] app-emulation/cedega

[D] app-emulation/uae

[U] app-emulation/vmware-server

[D] app-emulation/wine

[D] app-misc/hal-info

[U] app-misc/strigi

[D] app-portage/eix

[D] app-portage/gentoolkit

[D] app-portage/layman

[D] app-shells/bash

[D] app-text/a2ps

[U] app-text/acroread

[D] app-text/djview4

[U] app-text/ghostscript-gpl

[U] app-text/gnome-doc-utils

[D] app-text/libspectre

[D] app-text/texi2html

[D] app-text/wklej

[D] dev-cpp/clucene

[D] dev-cpp/gconfmm

[D] dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

[D] dev-cpp/gtkmm

[D] dev-cpp/libglademm

[D] dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

[D] dev-cpp/libgnomemm

[D] dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

[D] dev-cpp/libsexymm

[D] dev-cpp/libxmlpp

[D] dev-db/firebird

[D] dev-db/libpq

[D] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp

[D] dev-dotnet/gtksourceview-sharp

[D] dev-dotnet/libgdiplus

[D] dev-dotnet/mono-addins

[D] dev-games/ggz-client-libs

[D] dev-games/libggz

[D] dev-games/ode

[UD] dev-java/sun-jdk

[U] dev-java/sun-jre-bin

[D] dev-lang/icc

[D] dev-lang/mono

[D] dev-lang/nasm

[D] dev-lang/python

[U] dev-lang/swig

[U] dev-lang/tcl

[U] dev-lang/tk

[D] dev-libs/DirectFB

[D] dev-libs/apr

[D] dev-libs/apr-util

[D] dev-libs/blitz

[D] dev-libs/boehm-gc

[U] dev-libs/glib

[D] dev-libs/libcdio

[D] dev-libs/libedit

[D] dev-libs/libevent

[U] dev-libs/libksba

[D] dev-libs/libmcs

[D] dev-libs/libnl

[U] dev-libs/libpcre

[U] dev-libs/libxml2

[D] dev-libs/mpfr

[U] dev-libs/nss

[D] dev-libs/popt

[D] dev-libs/rasqal

[D] dev-libs/redland

[U] dev-perl/IO-Zlib

[U] dev-perl/yaml

[D] dev-python/dbus-python

[D] dev-python/pygtk

[D] dev-python/pyopengl

[D] dev-python/pyrex

[D] dev-python/setuptools

[U] dev-scheme/guile

[D] dev-util/cgdb

[D] dev-util/cmake

[D] dev-util/codeblocks

[U] dev-util/desktop-file-utils

[D] dev-util/git

[D] dev-util/glade

[D] dev-util/jam

[D] dev-util/mono-tools

[D] dev-util/monodevelop

[D] dev-util/monodoc

[D] dev-util/weka

[D] games-fps/quake3

[D] games-misc/fortune-mod-firefly

[D] games-misc/fortune-mod-gentoo-dev

[D] games-sports/xmoto

[D] games-strategy/wormux

[U] gnome-base/libgnomeprint

[U] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui

[D] gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator

[U] gnome-extra/gtkhtml

[U] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

[D] media-gfx/exiv2

[D] media-gfx/fontforge

[D] media-gfx/gimp

[D] media-gfx/gphoto2

[U] media-gfx/imagemagick

[D] media-gfx/xsane

[D] media-libs/faad2

[D] media-libs/flac

[D] media-libs/gst-plugins-base

[D] media-libs/gstreamer

[D] media-libs/imlib2

[D] media-libs/libcaca

[D] media-libs/libgphoto2

[D] media-libs/libmad

[D] media-libs/libmikmod

[D] media-libs/libmp4v2

[D] media-libs/libmpcdec

[D] media-libs/libmpeg3

[U] media-libs/libpng

[D] media-libs/libsdl

[D] media-libs/libsidplay

[D] media-libs/libuninameslist

[D] media-libs/mesa

[D] media-libs/musicbrainz

[U] media-libs/pdflib

[D] media-libs/sdl-gfx

[D] media-libs/sdl-net

[D] media-libs/sdl-ttf

[D] media-libs/taglib

[D] media-libs/tunepimp

[D] media-libs/x264

[U] media-libs/xine-lib

[D] media-libs/xvid

[D] media-plugins/audacious-plugins

[D] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

[D] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

[U] media-sound/alsa-utils

[D] media-sound/audacious

[D] media-sound/awesfx

[U] media-sound/cdparanoia

[D] media-sound/ogmtools

[D] media-sound/pulseaudio

[D] media-sound/timidity++

[U] media-sound/vorbis-tools

[D] media-tv/tvtime

[D] media-tv/xdtv

[D] media-video/dvdrip

[D] media-video/ffmpeg

[D] media-video/mjpegtools

[U] media-video/mplayer

[D] media-video/smplayer

[D] media-video/subtitleripper

[D] media-video/transcode

[D] media-video/xine-ui

[D] net-dialup/ppp

[U] net-im/skype

[U] net-libs/gnutls

[D] net-libs/xulrunner

[D] net-misc/autossh

[U] net-misc/dhcpcd

[D] net-misc/networkmanager

[U] net-misc/openssh

[D] net-misc/rsync

[D] net-misc/socat

[D] net-misc/wget

[U] net-nds/openldap

[D] net-print/cups

[D] net-print/foomatic-db

[D] net-print/foomatic-db-engine

[D] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

[D] net-print/foomatic-filters

[D] net-print/hplip

[D] net-proxy/privoxy

[D] net-proxy/tsocks

[D] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

[D] sci-electronics/eagle

[D] sci-electronics/geda

[D] sci-electronics/qucs

[D] sci-libs/libgeda

[D] sys-apps/baselayout

[U] sys-apps/dbus

[U] sys-apps/findutils

[D] sys-apps/hal

[U] sys-apps/hdparm

[D] sys-apps/iproute2

[D] sys-apps/makedev

[U] sys-apps/man-pages

[U] sys-apps/pciutils

[U] sys-apps/portage

[D] sys-apps/usermode-utilities

[U] sys-boot/grub

[D] sys-devel/bc

[D] sys-devel/gcc

[U] sys-devel/gdb

[D] sys-devel/gnuconfig

[U] sys-devel/m4

[D] sys-devel/patch

[U] sys-fs/cryptsetup

[U] sys-fs/e2fsprogs

[D] sys-fs/fuse

[D] sys-fs/ntfs3g

[D] sys-fs/udev

[D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

[D] sys-kernel/linux-headers

[U] sys-libs/com_err

[D] sys-libs/gdbm

[D] sys-libs/glibc

[D] sys-libs/libcap

[D] sys-libs/libieee1284

[U] sys-libs/slang

[U] sys-libs/ss

[U] sys-libs/timezone-data

[U] www-client/links

[D] www-client/opera

[D] x11-apps/luit

[D] x11-apps/xinit

[D] x11-base/xorg-server

[D] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

[D] x11-libs/cairo

[D] x11-libs/fltk

[U] x11-libs/gtk+

[D] x11-libs/libXrandr

[D] x11-libs/libXrender

[D] x11-libs/libxcb

[D] x11-libs/pixman

[D] x11-libs/qt-assistant

[D] x11-libs/qt-core

[D] x11-libs/qt-dbus

[D] x11-libs/qt-gui

[D] x11-libs/qt-opengl

[D] x11-libs/qt-qt3support

[D] x11-libs/qt-script

[D] x11-libs/qt-sql

[D] x11-libs/qt-svg

[D] x11-libs/qt-test

[D] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

[U] x11-libs/vte

[D] x11-libs/xtrans

[D] x11-misc/xbindkeys

[D] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

[U] x11-misc/xscreensaver

[D] x11-misc/xwinwrap

[U] x11-plugins/enigmail

[D] x11-proto/renderproto

[D] x11-proto/xcb-proto

[D] x11-themes/audacious-themes

[D] x11-themes/smplayer-themes

[D] x11-wm/windowmaker

[D] xfce-base/orage

[U] xfce-base/thunar

[U] xfce-base/xfdesktop

```

nie bardzo mam ochote cos z tym robic bo kiedys zamiast echo costam >> /etc/portage/package.use dalem tylko 1 > i zostala mi polowa pakietow w systemie z innymi use niz jest skompilowana i polowa do aktualizacji ;]

----------

## Piecia

Zastanawiałem się skąd się wzieły te artefakty u mnie, czyżby wina była tego, że system nie był aktualizowany od ponad roku? A jak przystąpiłem do aktualizacji to od razu przeszedłem na ~x86 i kilka pakietów musiałem potraktować --resume --skitpfirst.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale  libdgdgeda oraz rpm2targz , chce usuwać emerge --deepclean
> 
> Więc wyglada że sa nie potrzebne.
> ...

 

rpm2tgz potrzebny ci były tylko i wyłacznie tylko do zainstalowania jakiegos binarnego obrogramowania dostepnego w paczce rpm przykładowo nx tylko ten płatny. Drugie cudo to nie wiem co to ;]

----------

## kurak

Witam! Od dłuższego czasu nie miałem styczności z Gentoo, i teraz powracam na scenę i widzę 2008, coś tam czytałem, ale może mi ktoś powiedzieć co tak faktycznie nowego wnosi nowy profil? Czy jest sens "czepiać" się tego?

----------

## Piecia

Ja po prawie roku nieaktualizowaniu gentoo jestem mile zaskoczony. A co do szczegółów....

----------

## C1REX

Zaletą starszych wersji softu jest to, że są sprawdzone i ewentualnie mają dostępne łatki.

Dziś zainstalowałem nowe Ubuntu i nie za bardzo polubiło się z moim laptopem. Wróciłem do starszej.

Gentoo już trzeci raz instaluję, bo akurat w tym konkretnym przypadku im user starszy, tym głupszy.

----------

## quosek

wg. mnie profil 2008 nie wniosl niczego nowego  :Wink:  (a przynajmniej widocznego dla mnie) - nawet nie zmienil zadnej flagi use (a jezeli zmienil to ja ja i tak juz mialem tak podmieniona)  :Wink: 

[OT] a co do Ubuntu i lapka - ja gentoo mam na stacjonarnym (jako jedyny system), ale na lapku tylko windows (niestety pod linuxa nie mam porzadnego narzedzia do tworzenia procedur, debugu i optymalizacji procedur Oraclowych, nie widzialem tez klienta Staffware pod Linuxa [do niedawna tez nie mialem Lostusos]), ale ostatnio w ramach akcji "pozar" musialem odpalic lapka z live-cd i co sie okazalo ? ze Kubuntu wystartowal, wykryl poprawnie caly sprzet [lacznie z wifi i bluetoothem], wlaczyl nawet zarzadzanie energia (obnizajac taktowania proca przy niskim obciazeniu). Tak mnie to wszystko zaszokowalo (ze dziala out-of-box), ze nie wiem czy jakbym stawial linuxa na lapku, to Kubuntu nei byloby pierwszym wyborem (pytanie jak potem by mi pasowalo, ale piewsze wrazenia byly super)

----------

## electro

```
Donnie Berkholz poinformował o wydaniu kolejnej wersji beta Gentoo Linux 2008.0. Od tej wersji poprawiane będą tylko błędy w funkcjonalności - jest to zarazem ostatnia wersja beta przed finalnym wydaniem, które ukaże się po poprawieniu znalezionych błędów. Standardowo dostępne są obrazy liveCD dla architektur i686 i amd64.
```

 :Arrow:  http://www.linux.pl/index.php?id=news&show=4696&from=rss

 :Arrow:  Changelog: http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080429-release-beta2.xml

----------

